# What engine do I have???



## henitsl (Jul 11, 2009)

Every time I want to order something, say from ECS Tuning or FCP Euro, they ask about the engine. I have a 2013 Beetle Turbo with the TSI engine. Seems to be about 3 different or so versions of the 2.0 liter, even a 3rd GEN. I know mine has 200 hp. Anyone know what version mine is? Thank you all.


----------



## aaronjbeetle (Dec 13, 2019)

henitsl said:


> Every time I want to order something, say from ECS Tuning or FCP Euro, they ask about the engine. I have a 2013 Beetle Turbo with the TSI engine. Seems to be about 3 different or so versions of the 2.0 liter, even a 3rd GEN. I know mine has 200 hp. Anyone know what version mine is? Thank you all.


You do not have the 3rd gen.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

It is a demonic research project to find this out.
One thing is absolutely certain: there is a *ea888 Gen3* engine and a *ea888 Gen3B* engine.

I have found VW graphics that distinctly show a 2.0T Gen 3 engine and a 2.0T Gen *3B* engine. In addition, in the Wiki page on VW engines, it talks about oil burn rate and says "(I)n even more extreme cases it would affect the Generation 3 from 2013 to present day." So there you have evidence that the Gen 3 (not Gen 3*B*) appeared in 2013, which is the year you have.

The 3B engine debuted in 2018 in the VW Tiquan, and was packed into the 2019 Beetle (why you would give the last model year of a car a new engine is simply bizarre). So perhaps the Gen 3 engine was placed somewhere else in 2013 and landed in the Beetle later. The 2.0T ea888 Gen 2 engine was produced until 2015. The 2016s and 2017s had the 1.8T. The 2018 Beetle came through with an ea888 2.0T engine. It was not the Gen 3B. It could not have been the Gen 2. So (at least) the 2018 had the Gen 3 (not *3B*) engine. I can't find an engine name for the 2013 2.0T PZEV engine.



An aside: _someone needs to nail this down. If you go to the Wiki page for the "New" Beetle (the reissue, which I call the Gen2, but many call the 2012 "Beetle A5" the Gen2 of the reborn platform -- anyway, on Wiki for the first reissue) you can find a clear chart outlining all the engines and where they went and on what years. I have never found such a graphic for the Gen3 Beetle._



I have a headache.

​​


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

mine has a sticker in the owner's manual or service handbook and in the boot with the specs of the car including options that came with the car.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

2013 is a tricky year to determine for the 2.0T engines, cause I believe there were both the EA888 Gen 1 and EA888 Gen 3 engines put in that year (depending on when your bug was built). I know that 2012 is the Gen 1 and 2014 is the Gen 3. 

The easiest ways I can think of to figure this out is to pop the hood and look at your stock engine cover (that piece of plastic that covers the engine). If you have the Gen 1, your cover should be black around the edges with a gray stripe across the middle, from left to right. The VW emblem on the cover should be relatively smooth and dead center, with the "TSI" letters raised and off to the right, and the oil fill cap cutout on the left. The Gen 3 cover is all black, with a kind of honeycomb pattern/texture to it, with a raised VW emblem off to the left and "TSI" to the right with no oil cap cutout. 

Which leads me to the next way to check: the oil cap location. On the Gen 1, this cap is on the left, in front of and between the 1st and 2nd coil pack (going left to right) directly on the valve cover. On the Gen 3, the oil fill is closer to the firewall, on the back left corner of the engine (essentially on the black plastic cam gear cover). 

Hopefully this helps; if you want/need me to clarify anything, let me know!!


----------

